# ist mein handy gebrandet?



## AntiFanboy (21. Januar 2012)

hallo erstamal...

ich habe mein handy (sgs2) vor 8 wochen beim drei shop aufgegeben und einsenden lassen, da es nach der software-aktualisierung nicht mehr ging.
am 24.12 ist laut angaben von drei ein ersatzteil bestellt worden, was heißt, es wurde repariert + aktuellste software, dann wurde es zurückgeschcikt.
doch am weg zurück, wurde es - laut drei-mitarbeiter- gestohlen, und mir wurde mir ein neues von samsung gesendet. das erklärte die lange wartezeit von 7 WOCHEN!!!

jedoch das neue welches ich bekam unterschied sich schon in der verpackung :

1) auf dem neuen steht nirgenst 1,2GHz (bei dem was ich vom drei shop beim vertrag bekam stand das schon drauf - bild siehe anhang)[linke version ist die, die ich neu bekam, rechts ist die alte)
2) beim einschalten kommt nicht mehr das drei zeichen (vorher schon) und die animation glaub ich sieht auch anders aus vom samsung zeichen (kann sein das ich es nach 7wochen nicht mehr genau weiß^^)
3) es war die andriod 2.3.4 version installiert, nromal ist doch nur 2.3.3 installiert oder?

nun meine frage : ist mein handy gebrandet oder nicht?

hier noch ein paar infos :

Android Version : 2.3.4
Basisbandversion : I9100XXKI1
Kernel Version : 2.6.35.7-I9100XWKI4-CL575468
root@DELL143#2
Buildnummer : GINGERBREAD.XWKI4

wenn weitere infos benötigt werden bitte sagt bescheid!

hier die fotos : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

mit freundlichen grüßen

AntiFanboy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2012)

Auf der Packung müßte doch ein EAN Code sein, kann man damit nicht Google füttern? Lt der Bezeichnung ist es wohl das gleiche Modell auf dem Bapperl


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. Januar 2012)

heißt nicht gebrandet?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2012)

Müßtest du es nicht selbst merken, an irgendwelche Sachen von deinem Anbieter? Wenn das Ding von Samsung direkt kommt könnte ich es mir gut vorstellen das frei von Gängelungen ist


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. Januar 2012)

nunja, das mit den apps kann ich nicht sagem, die wurden alle sinchronisiert von vorher, von daher nein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2012)

Tja dann wüßte ich auch nix genaueres


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2012)

Ist den jetzt ein Branding drauf


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Januar 2012)

ich hab auf androidhilfe.de nachgefragt und laut informationen von dort hab ich ein ungebrandetes handy!!!

tzdm ist aktuellstes android nur 2.3.4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2012)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ich hab auf androidhilfe.de nachgefragt und laut informationen von dort hab ich ein ungebrandetes handy!!!
> 
> tzdm ist aktuellstes android nur 2.3.4



Soweit Ich weiss ist das 2.3.4 das Aktuellste was es für das S2 gibt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Januar 2012)

weiß ich, leider

weiß wer zufällig wann android 4 kommt fürs sgs2 in etwa?


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

was viel interessanter ist, hast du noch einen simlock drauf?
wenn keine drei apps vorinstalliert sind, dürfte auch kein branding vorliegen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Januar 2012)

es liegt kein branding vor, soviel steht fest, das ist fix^^


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

damit hat sich der wert vom handy ~30€ erhöht


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Januar 2012)

ist das dein ernst?^^

wieso das?


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

weil entfernen vom simlock in den meisten handy shops ~30€ kostet und ein handy ohne simlock sich einfach besser verkaufen lässt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> weil entfernen vom simlock in den meisten handy shops ~30€ kostet und ein handy ohne simlock sich einfach besser verkaufen lässt.


 
Und wie sieht es dann mit Garantie aus wenn Branding nicht vorhanden ist


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

er hat das handy ja so als austausch bekommen, da wurde ja nichts verändert.
werksgarantie 2 jahre


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte wenn du auf deinem Handy ein Branding drauf hast und es entfernen lässt.Wie es dann mit Garantie aussieht.

EDIT : Die Garantie ist dann weg.Siehe Link :

http://www.chip.de/artikel/HTC-Desire-Branding-entfernen-bei-Android-Handys_44340851.html


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Januar 2012)

und was kann ich dafür wenn ich ein ungebrandetes handy bekomme?

da MUSS garantie drauf sein...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2012)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> und was kann ich dafür wenn ich ein ungebrandetes handy bekomme?:what
> 
> da MUSS garantie drauf sein...


 
Dafür kannst du nix und schätze dich Glücklich das du eins ohne Branding hast.
Garantie ist drauf.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Januar 2012)

achso ich dachte ejz schon ich hab keine mehr drauf^^

gut zu wissen


----------

